# Locking the Car via Extra Fob (With car running)



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried to lock their car with their spares with the car running? It's starting to get chilly, (only about -20[-4f] or so), and at 5AM, my car is as unhappy to be awoken from its slumber as I am. Unfortunately I must leave for work at that time, and tried to warm up my car. I was unable to use the spare keys to lock the car when the engine was running. I don't live in a bad neighbourhood, but I also don't want to leave my car unattended with the keys in the ignition. 

I know that warming the car really sucks for gas, but my entire drive is city and at these temperatures it takes awhile to get comfortable. Anyone tried this and succeeded? Maybe there's a setting I'm missing? Couldn't get factory remote start on mine, it being an LS/would rather not fork over some cash as I just got a lease on a property and need to try to not spend money!



..also I wish there was an ice cube post icon.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I tried that the only way I was able to do that was lock your other key Fob in the trunk of your car. It work on my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. But haven't tried it on my 2013 Cruze though.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I tried that the only way I was able to do that was lock your other key Fob in the truck of your car. It work on my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. But haven't tried it on my 2013 Cruze though.


But then I'd have no key fobs? Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> But then I'd have no key fobs? Sorry if I misunderstood.


You put the key fob that you use to start the car in the trunk of your car and your spare key to unlock your trunk when you are back by your car.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> You put the key fob that you use to start the car in the trunk of your car and your spare key to unlock your trunk when you are back by your car.


This sounds like you mean the push button start?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> This sounds like you mean the push button start?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sorry I didn't think about that. I'm so use to the push button start system my idea wouldn't work on a non push button Cruze.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Sorry I didn't think about that. I'm so use to the push button start system my idea wouldn't work on a non push button Cruze.


No worries! If I had push button is be quite content with that method 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

After market remote start systems are available. Sounds like you want one, and in your case I recommend it.

I don't think the electronics in the car will allow you to lock it with the key in the switch.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I have the Viper 5204 installed in mine, I have remote start, so I have the full security of viper while the car is running. It also includes an awesome thing called "pit stop" mode. its where if I'm running into a gas station lets say I can let the car stay running and take the keys with me. The viper was one of the first mods I did to the car, its a must have


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

JediSamReye said:


> I have the Viper 5204 installed in mine, I have remote start, so I have the full security of viper while the car is running. It also includes an awesome thing called "pit stop" mode. its where if I'm running into a gas station lets say I can let the car stay running and take the keys with me. The viper was one of the first mods I did to the car, its a must have


How much was this all-in if you don't mind me asking? I liked the viper..mostly because it had a phone app, but again - I'm about to drop between 1-2k on stuff for my studio for the grand opening next month/still need to grab summer tires for the wheels and money is tight! Maybe next season..but it'll be nice to know ahead.

Where did you get it done as well (i.e. dealer/private shop/chain store [best buy/walmart etc])?


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Since you have a 2012, go to your dealer and have them check to see if you can get the Factory Remote start on your car.

If you have Power windows and locks, it might be capable of adding the solenoid to do the remote start w/ the factory remote like I have. This way, you can remote start the car and not have to worry about even going outside until you're ready to leave.

My car has the remote start option and I was able to get a spare factory key with remote made for just $50 for my car.

Might be cheaper than aftermarket and since it's factory, definately will raise the value of the car.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I believe it was around $400 and that was installed and with the bypass module that I needed, I got if at best buy. 
I would be very interested in if I could add remote start from factory, I have never heard that. Resell its a big deal considering I can just remove the viper and install it in the next car

Etched by a RAZR powered by LTE


----------

